# Adequan injections - question



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

I just started giving my dog Adequan injections. My vet was not at the clinic the day I pick up the shots and the substitute vet said I could give them subcutaneously. The directions say intramuscular. Anyone give these and where did you inject? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We give ours sub Q in-between the shoulder blades, but some vets may be different.

It's worth a call to the clinic b/c I've heard intramuscular is painful.

Moms


----------



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> We give ours sub Q in-between the shoulder blades, but some vets may be different.
> 
> It's worth a call to the clinic b/c I've heard intramuscular is painful.
> 
> Moms


That was something the vet on call pointed out to me - that IM may become painful. I gave the first 2 injections sub Q. Just curious about others experiences
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A tech does mine IM only. Maybe contact the company and see if they have reasons for their recs. My dog has minor stomach issues after, but the impact of the Adequan outweighs that - so with that, I've never seen her express pain, certainly not at the time of the injection, or after. 

I am going to start my cat on it, and because she is not a good candidate for cooperation at the vet (and really do you want to take a 17.5 yo cat to the vet 8x in a month to load???) I am doing subq, per her vet, but am concerned about the size of the molecules...and haven't started because I want to be sure to do it on a day when the vets are in. I also am not sure if I should contact the company or not about it because cats are off label.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My vet instructed me to give them under the skin in the neck near her shoulder but not in the muscle. My dogs hip issues is mild though it may be different depending on the severity of the issue.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My vet did them IM -- I actually asked about this, and he said his understanding was that the literature (clinical testing) on Adequan showed the benefits of IM. But....I learned recently that the state university vet hospital does them sub-Q, so they have a different view (or different data). 

Re pain: the key with IM injections is to alternate sides. My old guy got them every other week for a long time, and they always alternated thighs. He didn't even flinch when they did it--it was truly no big deal. 

Here's the mfr's vet site -- clearly says IM (and explains why):
Product Information - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


----------



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

So I contacted the manufacturer and this is the response I got:

"Dear Joan,

Thank you for your Adequan question. As the manufacturer of the drug we always recommend the instructions on the package insert. That route of administration is intramuscular. 

Best,

Dr. Maxwell"

Rather frustrating. I specifically asked if they could be given sub Q and if not why not. I am really hope the Sub Q will be as effective. I'm 30 minutes from my vet and it really isn't feasible to drive there every 2 weeks unless absolutely necessary. 
________________________________________


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Very often a vet or even a human doctor will give a medicine outside if the manufacturers recommendations. The manufacturer can only comment on information they have based on lab testing. So if a vet is using something "off label", they cannot comment or recommend it. 

That said, we have found good efficacy using the adequan subQ. But if you are comfortable giving an IM injection, then there is no reason not to. Depending in how often the injection is given, there are plenty if muscles to spread it out, and avoid over use of one area and cause soreness. 

Using a smaller needle will help as well. Adequan is not a thick liquid, so you could use a 25g needle.


----------



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Very often a vet or even a human doctor will give a medicine outside if the manufacturers recommendations. The manufacturer can only comment on information they have based on lab testing. So if a vet is using something "off label", they cannot comment or recommend it.
> 
> That said, we have found good efficacy using the adequan subQ. But if you are comfortable giving an IM injection, then there is no reason not to. Depending in how often the injection is given, there are plenty if muscles to spread it out, and avoid over use of one area and cause soreness.
> 
> Using a smaller needle will help as well. Adequan is not a thick liquid, so you could use a 25g needle.


Thanks,
I intend to keep giving it sub Q for now. I'm glad to hear others have had good results with this method of injection


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

I take medication that requires IM injections. After a short peroid of time the injections start hurting the muscle. I switched to sub q even FDA do not allow for it. It still works the same. I am sure for certain drugs that is not always the case.



My dog is receiving Adequan injections sub q for 2 months now and it works well.


----------

